# Oophaga lehmanni - The documentary! Information thread



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

Folks, I promised to keep you updated:

The "plot":

Compelled by our curiosity, but plagued by mosquitoes, we take the first steps of our adventure into the impenetrable rainforest. Far from civilization and its comforts, immersed in a brutal drug war-stricken Colombian jungle, we are in search of one of the most spectacular Frogs of the World: Oophaga lehmanni. 
Join us in our expedition through their habitat and learn about the lifestyle of these fascinating frogs. 

Courageously embark on an exhilarating journey into the unknown ...












Finally - afters months of work we are proud to announce our video "Oophaga Lehmanni" is ready!
The german version is now available! 
The english version (Europe & UK) will be available next week!

An US Version will be available in the next weeks - at the moment we are still working on the voiceovers and the narration and settle our distribution channel to the US.
Actually we are planning to launch it at this years Frogday, where I will give a presentation about colombian Oophaga and our trips to Colombia in general.

It will be available as DVD or Blue Ray with the following specifications:

Runtime: ~50 min
Arrives in DVD/BR case with cover
Audio: you can choose between 5.1 and Stereo 
BD: 1920x1080 
DVD: 720x576 

For further information please feel free to write me here or in Facebook, here`s the link to the Oophaga lehmanni page: https://www.facebook.com/OophagaLehmanniMovie

Greetings
Andreas and the Hardstone Video team


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Andreas,I've been watching the hardstone videos for a while now,they are the best quality footage of large Oophaga I have yet seen,in the wild. I have also known this was coming outfor a good while and literally can't wait to buy. 

I've looked on the Hardstone site,but can't get through to the shop. I also don't yet do facebook,so can you give me information on how i can purchase a copy here in the UK. I'm sure I have friends here whom would also like to buy. Can you give me a mechanism to purchase please so I can tell folks over here,ha plus me personally.

kind regards

Stu


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

The trailer, for those of you who haven`t seen it yet:

Oophaga lehmanni


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

Stu, the english version (UK & Europe) is not available yet. Therefore the english version of the shop is still not open for the public to avoid people already ordering before we finished everything.
As soon as this is possible (looks like next weekend) I will let you know and announce it here on Dendroboard.

Thanks, I know we are a bit behind schedule! I literally don`t sleep anymore to do whatever I can to speed things up  But then we want to deliver best quality possible and that takes a bit of time


----------



## phelsumaman (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Looking forward to seeing this
Ben


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

valledelcauca said:


> Stu, the english version (UK & Europe) is not available yet. Therefore the english version of the shop is still not open for the public to avoid people already ordering before we finished everything.
> As soon as this is possible (looks like next weekend) I will let you know and announce it here on Dendroboard.
> 
> Thanks, I know we are a bit behind schedule! I literally don`t sleep anymore to do whatever I can to speed things up  But then we want to deliver best quality possible and that takes a bit of time


Andreas, the quality is always there and a few more weeks ,so you grab some sleep will still make it worth the wait.I'm a patient guy dude, waited two years to keep a frog I can wait a while longer.....'erm honest I can.


Are you sure you need to sleep though?

Stu


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

looking forward tot he video!

one of my first thoughts when I was watching the youtube clip -- "man I'd like some of that moss"


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

You can count me in for a Blu Ray purchase!


----------



## SilverLynx (Aug 29, 2013)

This is a just HAVE video!!!! The trailer made my heart skip a beat!

Thanks,
Lane, aka, SilverLynx


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

So how long is this video going to be? Count me in for a copy or two.. Also, thanks a lot for just adding to the list of frogs ill never be able to own! Stunning frogs!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i feel you on that lane. clicking on the link tells you the running time


----------



## Polypodium (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Andreas,

This video looks awesome and I'll be purchasing the Blu-Ray for sure. Any plans of covering any other species in the future?

Thanks for the heads up.

Gary


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

Gary, we are planning on covering many Colombian species and morphs. 
The next documentary is going to be about Oophaga histrionica and its morphs. We already have a lot of footage of them.

On my list of what will be next I got some Atelopus species, definately Andinobates and colombian Ranitomeya.

Well, we`d need to sell some discs first in order to fly over to Colombia again ;-)

Greetings
Andreas


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

Update: The narrator for the english version is at this moment reading our script and grabbing the audio. We expect to have it included in the documentary by this weekend. One step closer I`d say … 

Anybody interested in high quality print t-shirts with a nice red lehmanni on it? We might make them available aswell in our shop.

Greetings,
Andreas


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

valledelcauca said:


> Update: The narrator for the english version is at this moment reading our script and grabbing the audio. We expect to have it included in the documentary by this weekend. One step closer I`d say …
> 
> Anybody interested in high quality print t-shirts with a nice red lehmanni on it? We might make them available aswell in our shop.
> 
> ...


Hi Andreas, just a friendly reminder this is the information thread. Any items for sale must go through the classifieds area.


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

JPccusa said:


> Hi Andreas, just a friendly reminder this is the information thread. Any items for sale must go through the classifieds area.


Sure, thanks  I saw it as just a short question if people would be interested in T-shirts. 

Greetings,
Andreas


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Just a heads up, there is a spelling error in the trailer. It should be 'handful', not 'handfull'.


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

Haha yeah, now I see it. Before you told me I just saw all the other ones :-D
We ze germans have a hard time with our english sometimes! Haha
The documentary itself and the subtitles should/will be error free, we got some skilled native people for proofreading and audio.

Greetings
Andreas


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Are you connected to the group that did the presentation at the Daytona Breeder Expo a couple of years ago? They did an outstanding presentation on amphibians of Colombia.


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Mark,

That was Jan van der Meulen from Belgium, but we are not connected to the belgian travel group. 

Our team consists of three germans, a colombian guy and an american 

Greetings 
Andreas


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm interested in a T. If some how you could package it with the dvd that be great. That way there would be need for only one transaction instead of two. Thanks for your hard work.


----------



## shawq0x01 (Sep 25, 2013)

I'll be purchasing this in the near future. The pictures of the frogs at the end of the trailer were amazing.


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey folks,

we finally found a vendor. The documentary will be available after the official release at Frogday (May 24th) through Jeremy of JL-Exotics in California. For further informations keep an eye out in the classifieds section or visit his page.

Greetings
Andreas


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Any idea what the t-shirts will look like?


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Any idea when the blu ray will be in stock here in the states? I see on JL they are back ordered.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

There were plenty at Frog Day. You should be able to order them.


----------



## The Mom (Jun 1, 2013)

Andreas, I LOVED your presentation a Frog Day. I was the mom there with 2 daughters. The younger one is the frogger, although we were well past her bed time. The non-frogger daughter found your presentation fascinating, we really understand the social aspects, and difficulties, better. That was an amazing slide show!

The documentary is wonderful, we are so glad we have it (signed too!). Even though we obviously have no Oophaga's the information we obtained will greatly enhance not only the quality of life we provide our frogs but our appreciation of them as well.

Thank you for creating this and making it available to us!


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Great film and great presentation at frog day. I especially liked the story about eating two handfuls of coca leaves and being ready to go all day.

I'm looking forward to the next episode...


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

is this available for download anywhere? amazon, itunes, etc?


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

joshbaker14t said:


> is this available for download anywhere? amazon, itunes, etc?


I second this. I have a DVD; however, I also have children who find a way to destroy the DVD. I would love to have a digital copy to preserve it for years to come!


----------



## SuperFastSlug (Jul 17, 2013)

Celtic Aaron said:


> I second this. I have a DVD; however, I also have children who find a way to destroy the DVD. I would love to have a digital copy to preserve it for years to come!



Yeah, that would be nice. Let's hope a certain someone doesn't get ahold of our DVD!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

